# Fahrschule Webdesign



## hansen (8. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

Also ich habe ein klein / großes Problem. 
Also ein Kumpel von mir hat eine fahrschule übernommen und braucht nun ein eigenes Logo und eine Website für seine Fahrschule.
Natrülich auch eine Beschriftung für sein Auto.

Nun habe ich ihm versprochen bei den Sachen zu helfen, da ich etwas Ahnung von Websiten habe. Aber nicht von Grafik Design.

Naja also wie gehe ich nun an das Projekt ran?

Was ich brauche:

- Logo
- Website Design
- Fahrzeug Design (für Golf 3)

Also was sehr wichtig ist, das Logo muss leicht und schnell merkbar sein. Es sollte aus 2 bis 3 Fraben bestehen, sodas man es auch im print bereich nutzen kann.

Hat jeman deine Idee?
Am besten fangen wir mal mit dem logo an. Was kann man da machen?

Bitte macht Vorschläge!

ich möchte nicht, das ihr mir das Logo (oder sonstige Dinge macht)
Ich brauche halt nur unterstützung / feedback, da ich mich nicht so gut mit Fireworks oder Photoshop auskenne.

Das Logo sollte übrigens eine Vektor Grafik sein.


Bitte helft mir.

gruß

Heinz


----------



## Christoph (8. Oktober 2002)

1.) mach dein LOGO mit Freehand. mit Photoshop is das so eine Sache mit Vectorgrafiken.

2.) du kannst das Logo-Tutorial von http://666-hellish.com durchlesen.


----------



## hansen (8. Oktober 2002)

*Logo Tutorial*

Hi,

So also ich habe mir das Tutorial mal zu gemüte gefügt.
Ich habe dabei 2 Probleme.

1. kann nicht mit Photoshop oder Fireworks umgehen.
   (nur ein kleines bisschen halt, reicht aber nicht um ein Logo umzusetzten)

2. Habe auch keine Idee... Ich weiss zwar wie es sein soll, was für eigenschaften, doch ich habe kein Muster oder eine Form die das rüberbringen sollte.

Ich kann mal so ein paar eigenschaften aufzählen:

- Es soll ein Logo mit Schriftzug und Kombinierten Zeichen sein. So das ich das Zeichen, was sich irgendwann einprägt auf dem Auto als erkennungsmerkmal gelten kann. 

z.B. nur das Zeichen so kurz über den rechten Scheinwerfer. So erkennt jeder, der dem Wagen entgegenkommt. Fahrschule sowiso.

Ist das gut?
oder wäre eine andere Art besser?


Gruß Heinz

P.S.: Was könnte man für ein zeichen nehmen?
Soll proffesionell wirken....


----------



## hansen (8. Oktober 2002)

*erste Vorschläge*

Sooo...

Also ich habe mal das bekannte Brainstorming gemacht.
Dabei sind mir so ein paar Ideen gekommen.

Also als Symbol, das als erkennungsmerkmal dienen soll, ist mir ein Pfeil in den Kopf gekommen.

Diesen Pfeil habe ich einfach zum Logo gemacht.

Schaut selbst:

Das erste ist ein Logo vorschlag und das 2 auch.

Unten rechts ist der pfeil, der über den rechten Scheinwerfer kommen soll.

Welches der beiden Logos ist besser?


Ist das gut so?

Also mir gefällt das 2 am besten.


Meldet euch.-...

Gruß Heinz

Schaut euch den Vorschlag an:


----------



## OneSlap (10. Oktober 2002)

Hi,
version 2 ist wirklich besser aber macht einen starren eindruck.
Mach den "schwanz" des pfeiles runder und setzte das schüler links-versetzt unter die fahrschule nicht rechs-versetz.
GreeZ
Probiers mal ich finde es könnte besser aussehen ... bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher wie es dann wirkt


----------



## Christoph (10. Oktober 2002)

eigentlich nicht schlecht. würd aber einen weissen Hintergrund benutzen.


----------



## hansen (10. Oktober 2002)

Hi

Also echt nett für eure ganzen Vorschläge.
Also am besten versucht ihr euch mal selbst.

Ich habe die Dateien auf meinen Server getan.
Dann könnt ihr euch selbst mal versuchen.

Das ist mit Flash 5 gemacht:

*.html Datei
*.fla Datei 
*.swf Datei 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## hansen (12. Oktober 2002)

**Problem*...*

*Problem*

Also ich habe der Fahrschule mal meinen Vorschlag gezeigt und ihm hat das Logo sehr sehr gut gefallen. Das ist also genau das, was er sucht. Nur leider ist ein problem aufgetreten.

Das Auto von ihm ist rot und nicht so dunkel Blau, wie der Hintergrund im Logo.
ich habe mich dann mit ihm hingetsetz und überlegt.

Also er will auf keinen Fall das Auto umlakieren lassen.

Tja jetzt muss das irgendwei zu rot passen.


Er meinte man solle es so machen:
Logo auf rotem Hintergrund 

Ihm gefällt das so sehr gut. Nur ich finde da bekommt man ja augen Krebs.
Welche Farbkombination könnte passen auf einem Roten Hintergrund?

Gruß

Heinz


----------



## hansen (12. Oktober 2002)

Bitte antwortet schnell...


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (12. Oktober 2002)

Ich verstehe echt nicht was du willst.
Sollen wir dir hier helfen um irgendeinen Auftrag abzuschliessen?(dafür kriegst du doch bestimmt Geld,also will ich 10% davon haben,dann kann ich dir helfen)
Außerdem,wenns dem Kunden gefällt ist es doch ok!
Es muss doch nicht dir gefallen.
Hauptsache der Kunde ist zufrieden und zahlt.


----------



## hansen (12. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

Also es geht hier nicht um irgendeinen bezahlten Auftrag.
Ich dachte das wäre klar, es ist ein alter Freund von mir, der die Fahrschule neu eröffnet. Um Ihn etwas unter die arme zu greiufen jetzt bei seinem neuen Start, habe ich ihm angeboten kostenlos unter die arme zu greifen, was das Logo und Webdesign anbetirfft.
Dafür erhalte ich kein Geld. Vielleicht eine Flasche Schnapps, aber nicht mehr.

Kannst ein Glas haben! *g*

Also bitte helft mir.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## hansen (14. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

Naja nun scheint mir hier ja niemand mehr Tipps zu geben.
Was ich eigentlich nur will, sind bewertungen von euch.
So nach dem Motto sieht gut aus, oder was man vielleicht besser machen könnte.

Solche Fragen z.B.:

- Passt die Farben zusammenstellung? Oder passen da andere besser?
  (roter Hintergrund muss bleiben)
- Wie sieht das Logo an sich aus? (Form, Inhalt)

Naja halt solche Sachen...

Gruß

Heinz


----------



## Psyclic (14. Oktober 2002)

jo also an und für sich ist es OK
allerdings passt nun speziell dieses blau absolut NICHT zu rot, auch nicht durch den gelben rand...
mach es heller oder nimm als einheitsfarbe gelb oder so...
irgendwas kontrastreiches


----------



## hansen (14. Oktober 2002)

HI,

Echt nettg, das du so schnell geantwortet hast.
Also ich habe das irgendwie schon versucht, doch mir gefällt das Blau und Gelb auch nicht.

Dieser Pfeil muss hervorstechen.
Das ist das erkennungsmerkmal des Logos.
Und wenn ich das Heller machen, dann fellt es nicht so auf.

Könntest du vielleicht mal versuchen da eine passende Farbkombination rein zubekommen?

Ich stelle mal das neue Logo zum DOWNLOAd auf meinen Server.

Logo Download Link 

Danke

Heinz


----------

